# Professional Antique Bottle Cleaning Service



## goodolebottles (Dec 29, 2009)

Hello fellow bottle collectors!

I am rather new to this forum, but not new to bottle collecting.  I've been an avid collector for many years as well as the owner of  'Good Ole' Bottles' (http://www.goodolebottles.com).  Good Ole' Bottles is a professional antique and vintage bottle cleaning service and I guarantee your satisfaction on any work I do for you.  

At my website you'll find several ways that will save you money on bottle cleaning such as - 
 [ul][*]new customer discount of $10.00 on your first cleaning order
 [*]multiple-bottle discounts from $2.00 - $5.00
 [*]free insurance up to $50.00 on return shipping[/ul]
You will also find pricing and shipping information, photos of some of my work, testimonials, and how Good Ole' Bottles came to be.

If you're looking for a quality bottle cleaning service, I'm confident you will find it in Good Ole' Bottles.


----------

